# 20 yr old British student looking for summer work.



## sophiah (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi, 

I'm a 20 year old female student and Dubai is my home away from university during holidays. Does anyone know how to go about finding a job or know of any available work for this summer and possibly even the coming easter?

Sophia


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Sophiah and welcome to the forum,

Try applying personally on restaurants, bars, hotels, etc. but keep in mind that you'll need to have a proper working visa arranged by your employer which is very likely to be the deal breaker with possible employers, because they may want more long term staff since they are going to go through the hassle and expense of arranging and paying for a working visa. However is illegal to work without one and if caught, you could get deported and denied entrance to the UAE in the future.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Are you on your parents visa here? 

If you are, the visa rules changed recently. It may not be as hard, if you do indeed have a visa thru your parents and not on a tourist visa.


----------

